
Niklaus Wirth, 1984 ACM Award Recipient Interview - enqk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUgrS_KbSI8
======
watergatorman
Interview is dated March 13, 2018:

Niklaus Wirth 1984 ACM Turing Award Recipient Interviewed by Elina Trichina
March 13, 2018 Federal Institute of Technology (ETH) Zurich, Switzerland

